# New grower needs help



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 18, 2006)

wutup everybody...im a long time stoner, but am just now trying to get into growing some plants of my own...i have some real good seeds i got from a friend, he said to grow these plants i need a 500 watt light...i have read up about various aspects of light and all that crap...i need some input from you people...my grow room is going to be my closet...its not a bad size...and im only trying to grow 2 or 3 plants...im thinking a 600 watt hps light, the only problem is i have no idea how i would ventilate this closet...i found these lights...Fluorex 500 watt CFL...i hear that if your gona buy lights might as well get the good ones...but i was wondering if these are any good? any help is greatly appreciated.:ccc:


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MP .

You have quite a few options...we need the deminsions to your closet.
In a typical 'long narrow' closet, probably going to get better coverage with 2 250 or 400 watt lights. But before you buy anything, you have to figure out a way to keep temps under control and ventilation high.

For the first month or so of your plants life, a simple flouro shoplight will be fine.

Cruise around the site and check out some great closet and cabinet setups, lots of different ways to go about it.

Good Luck!


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 18, 2006)

im not tryin to buy all different sorts of lights...im probably gona go with the 600 watt hps...from what i hear those are the better ones for both veg and flowering...the closet is a regular closet...im way too lazy to get up and measure it right now but i know i could fit a couple plants in there...will 1 600watt hps light setup be enough for 2 or 3 plants?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 19, 2006)

600W HPS will do you just fine for both cycles, you could probably even go lower for 2-3 plants if you wanted to. As far as ventilation goes you should get a ventable hood and exhaust it somewhere outside of the closet with an inline fan. This will keep the heat down and draw fresh air into the closet.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 19, 2006)

say i wanted to flower 4 plants...i would probably plant 6 or 7 and see which ones are females...would the 600 watt hps be good enough to grow 6 or 7 through veg?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 20, 2006)

Yup, you could probably do 6-7 through the whole way with a 600, but I wouldn't try much more.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 20, 2006)

alrite man thanks alot...right now im still in the research phase...but if im gona do this i wana do it right and get some beautiful ladies...ive been looking into strains...white widow, g13, and ice all appeal to me...ill keep u updated and when i start i will document it in the grow journal section


----------

